# Comentarios sobre previos de guitarra



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2010)

Básicamente esa placa estaría terminada, pero *no probada ! L*a idea es combinar el circuito del pre original, y le agregue un par de efectos...el delay usa un PT2399 si mal no recuerdo...pronto aseguro bien todos los datos.

Mi vuelta a este tema se basa en el famoso circuito de Marshall JCM800 que en su originalidad es a válvulas, y alguien (no se de quien es el diseño) lo modificó y lo hizo con Mosfet.

Yo tomé el circuito e hice la PCB que aquí vengo a postear...mi pregunta es:

¿Alguien dentro del foro sabe si realmente funciona? Pronto lo voy a fabricar y lo sabré en persona.

Para que sepan: mis pcb tienen unos rectángulos y óvalos de colores...los rectángulos rojos pequeños son resistores, los óvalos pequeños rojos son capacitores cerámicos, los rectángulos rojos grandes son trimpots o preset, los rectángulos azules grandes son los transistores, los rectángulos grandes verdes son potenciómetros.


----------



## opelk180 (Oct 15, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> aca ando y de casualidad veo que estan hablando de mi!! jaja
> 
> basicamente esa placa estaría terminada, pero *no probada!! *la idea es combinar el circuito del pre original, y le agregue un par de efectos...el delay usa un PT2399 si mal no recuerdo...pronto aseguro bien todos los datos.
> 
> ...



Hola: 

Te cuento que yo lo probe. Si mal no recuerdo es el JCM 800 version 2203 o 2204. La verdad es que los resultados son bastante decepcionantes. Lo monte en un protoboard y lo mande a un Ruby, y los resultados no fueron muy satisfactorios. No es facil polarizar los transistores y por ahi funciona, por ahi no.  Podes leer bastante sobre los circuitos de ROG en ssguitar y la verdad es que los destrozan, más que nada al tema de la emulacion con FET de las valvulas, algo bastante irreal, ya que los circuitos a valvulas, no sólo producen el sonido con las valvulas sino con todos los socios alrededor. Personalmente pienso (y he comprobado) que el sonido del ampli de guitarra viene dado un 50% por el pre, otro 40% por el parlante que uses y el resto por la potencia. Hete aqui que me he hecho una potencia simple como en el datasheet del TDA2005 con una fuente hecha con un trafo de dicroica y un parlante Fahey que anda bastante bien, a modo de "banco de pruebas de pre".  En un tiempo me prestaron un Marshall VS102R y me quede  relamiendome.  De ahi baje el circuito de Dr.Tube y me puse a desenredar el circuito.  Basicamente es toda electronica estado solido, y al final de todo, pasan el sonido por una valvula para colorear.  Te digo que el sonido que logran es un Marshall clasico, muchisimo más que aceptable para un guitarrista de zapada de amigotes. Mi idea esta copiar la parte limpia y la parte de una de las dos distorsiones (la más suave). 

Bueno, me fui por las ramas......

Nos vemos por ahi....

Saludos y gracias por la info. Estaria bueno hacer un pre comunitario....no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 16, 2010)

yo tampoco soy amante de los marshall y menos si son copias pasadas a fets...el tema es que Cadaver, el otro guitarrista de mi banda le encantan esos equipos y para mi es una pasión la electronica, por ende me dediqué a fabricar el JCM800 con fets, el cual debo decir que ya esta terminado o casi...subo fotitos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

Aqui te dejo un pre original de Marshall, de echo son los mejores equipos del mercado a tal punto que su clásico sistema de control de tono es aplicado a la competencia o echo modificar por los usuarios

Utiliza CI TL072 y jFet que si no lo conseguis aqui pedilos afuera, que te los envian o busca alguna casa que te los traiga. Cuando no consiguo aqui traigo de afuera lo que sea...

Para armar potencias y cabezales para guitarras si aqui no hay los tubos que quiero los traigo de afuera lo único que no traemos son los trafos, ya que aqui en el pais hay personas que los hacen muy pero muy bien, en nuestro caso particular los fabricamos nosotros tantos lineales como ultralineales. Dada la gran experiencia en bobinaje que poseemos


----------



## darko (Dic 28, 2010)

Probaste ya ese previo ?

Me refiero al de dj drako.


----------

